# Arimidex vs. Exemestane and HCG



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 12, 2013)

Little debate going on from what I read and what Im told from some local vets I know. Ive read arimidex causes only temporary binding as to the opposed exemestane causing permanent binding. Any input would be great... Also was told HCG could be dangerous for HPTA restarting and could lead to trt shit... should I just stack clomid with tamoxifen and drop the HCG?? A little confused guys, you all know im not doing any gear until I have my shit in a group and everything is 100%... 

:-B

Thanks brothers,



GS


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 12, 2013)

AND to clarify, arimidex (anastrozalole) and aromasin (exemestane) are the same compunds... as im told.... real confused.


----------



## Azog (Apr 12, 2013)

Arimidex= anastrozalole (sp?)
Aromasin= exemestane
Nolvadex= tamoxifen
Clomid= ? Fucking clomid?

You need to do a lot of reading brother! Looks at the stickies around here. They have fool proof first cycle's detailed.

Also, HCG wont fuck you up. Quite the opposite really...it helps recovery immensely.

Read the stickies!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 12, 2013)

I fucked up the tamox lol, but yes I am reading the stickies as we speak... Its just hard to believe what I read then to be told differently from users around me who are healthy after being off gear...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I fucked up the tamox lol, but yes I am reading the stickies as we speak... Its just hard to believe what I read then to be told differently from users around me who are healthy after being off gear...



your friends more then likely know dick about aas


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 12, 2013)

My buddy told me HCG is not worth the risk because of beginning just before pct and it stopping testosterone production levels (and fucking with the HPTA axis further). And Nolvadex can reduce IGF levels and should only be taken if side effects are problematic.


----------



## Azog (Apr 12, 2013)

We can't make your believe our position. But, I guarantee you there is more evidence supporting our way. Research studies and masses of anecdotal evidence gleened from forums/bros. Just read the stickies and decide. There is some truth to some of your buddies claims, but he is greatly overstating the danger (which is far outweighed by the benefits of both nolva and hcg).

The way we tell you is the safest and surest path to a healthy cycle with as near to a full recovery as possible.

All that was me trying to be diplomatic about things...what I really think is: your friends an idiot.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 12, 2013)

This pretty much sums it up



Azog said:


> We can't make your believe our position.
> 
> what I really think is: your friends an idiot.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> We can't make your believe our position. But, I guarantee you there is more evidence supporting our way. Research studies and masses of anecdotal evidence gleened from forums/bros. Just read the stickies and decide. There is some truth to some of your buddies claims, but he is greatly overstating the danger (which is far outweighed by the benefits of both nolva and hcg).
> 
> The way we tell you is the safest and surest path to a healthy cycle with as near to a full recovery as possible.
> 
> All that was me trying to be diplomatic about things...what I really think is: your friends an idiot.



He is extremely arrogant... I applaud your perception!


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 13, 2013)

HCG > No HCG

Aromasin > Arimidex

Clomid + Nolva > Clomid

This last one is dependent on the individual. I've noticed that nolva (w/ clomid) helps bring me back faster than clomid by itself, but that is not the case for all. some will recover fine from clomid alone so in that case the nolva should not be added as it does drop IGF levels. But keep in mind the nolva is only for 4weeks so I'd be more worried about recovery than a temporary drop in IGF levels

Again, only run nolva during pct. Run an AI (e.g. Aromasin, Arimidex) for estrogen sides on cycle


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 13, 2013)

The only thing I have to add is that you need to get your pct first. Build your cycle backwards to be sure you have everything.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 13, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> *My buddy told me HCG is not worth the risk* because of beginning just before pct and it stopping testosterone production levels (and fucking with the HPTA axis further). And Nolvadex can reduce IGF levels and should only be taken if side effects are problematic.



People also say gear isn't worth the risk but...


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Apr 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> The only thing I have to add is that you need to get your pct first. Build your cycle backwards to be sure you have everything.



Very true. Just now realizing it.


----------

